# Blokes behind the posts



## Jank (Mar 25, 2005)

I've Been reading on this site for a couple months. Been wondering about teh men behind the posts. An intelligent lot to be sure.

Let's hear about you. Age, where you schooled, where you work, how you came to like world war 2.

I'm 42 and from Hamilton. An electrician. Taught myself. My grand daddy fought at Tobruk. That got me started on WW2 . I like the Mustang and Lancaster best.


----------



## hellmaker (Mar 25, 2005)

I've only been posting on this forum since this sunday. I'm form Ploiesti, Romania, I'm almost 20 years old, I'm a student at the Aeronautical Engeniering University. I started loving aviation by the time I was 14... My greatest dream then was to have my own model airfield with all the WW2 birds... I simply fell in love with them, especially with the Spitfire, the Mustang, the Bf-109 and the Stuka... As you see I mainly like Fighters. I have a Kit model Spitfire Mk IX, which I simply adore, but which sadly my cat kinda shoot it down...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 25, 2005)

i'm 14, have started my GCSE cources, i go to school with Cheddar Cheese who also posts on here, so we know each other off the site as well, and i've been interested in warbirds for a few years now, the lancaster being my favourite of course, and i'm more of a bomber man than a fighter man............


----------



## Gemhorse (Mar 25, 2005)

Well, good to see an Aussie in the mix, been to Hamilton if that's the one in Vic., spent 4 years in Melbourne back in the late 70's-early '80's...was a part of my mis-spent youth !!...I'm a Signartist by trade and dabble in Aviation Art, always been inordinately interested in WWII Aviation and are a prolific reader, made model kitsets when I was a young fella but my father made me give it up at 16, joined the Army at 19, did 4 years then got distracted by females, and then kids but that's on-going....I got this PC about 18 months ago, for my work, and re-discovered my old passion for WWII Aviation, which is now 'on-going', and find this site and some others, good venues for discussion.....My personal favourites are the superlative de Havilland Mosquito and Hornet, but there are others I like too, and I am researching what our Kiwi aviator chaps did during WWII.......
Welcome aboard.....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm 18 and from Scotland. Have been interested in the whole of WW2 for around 4 or 5 years now in particular the aviation side. Personal favourites include the Spitfire, Mustang, Mossie, Lancaster and ME-262. I am a student but at the moment am on a GAP year (university in September).


----------



## Jank (Mar 25, 2005)

gemhorse, I'm from Hamilton located on the Waikato River on the North Island of New Zealand.

Great to see people frm all over


----------



## Gemhorse (Mar 25, 2005)

Oh great, another Kiwi !!.....Yeah, it went through my mind about Hamilton, Waikato, my eldest daughter lives there, but with the Aussie flag, I remembered Hamilton in NW Victoria...
I'm in the Wanganui / S. Taranaki area...What area in Aussie are you in ?....They've got some good Air Museums and airshows over there....


----------



## Jank (Mar 25, 2005)

My fault. Must have hitm my head when I registered. Got it now.

I'm from Hamilton and live in Tauranga.


----------



## JCS (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm 18, still in high school, I dont have a job at the time (too lazy ) but I plan to join the army when I graduate. I first got started in planes when I was about 6 or 7 then I got into WW2 when I was about 10 when I started watching "Wings" on the Discovery Channel, from then on I was a full-blown aviation nut. My main interests are German, Japanese and Italian planes........


----------



## Gemhorse (Mar 25, 2005)

Well that's great Jank, more Kiwis the merrier... I try to ensure that 'Our WWII chaps' and their efforts are noted here, where I can...in fact, the contribution made by the whole Commonwealth........Always plenty of discussion about the Mustang and Lancaster, most of them don't believe me when I say the Lancaster was the ''Best Bomber''.......you watch.....
Cheers...

Really awesome pic, JCS !!!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 25, 2005)

I believe you. 
Of course I'm only saying that because me grandad flew Lancs, among other things. 

How are ya? I'm 35, in the Navy, and I've long been interested in warplanes of all eras, including the modern types. I live in eastern Canada and I can't wait for summer!


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm 38 years old, live in london, and am trying to get into the london ambulance service. I've always loved Aircraft even when i was a kid loved going to the museums and read everything i could on the subject. 
I've also done some paragliding hang gliding on the south downs above Brighton.
My Favourites Are: Typhoon, Tempest, Spitfire, Hurricane, Lancaster, Wellington, P51, B17 Fw190 to name a few. its hard to pick only one!!


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 26, 2005)

I'm the old geezer here - 45 years old. Simulations (not flight sims) and Embedded systems programmer (i.e. firmware) for about 22 years, though I'm looking to switch to drilling technologies soon (oil, geo-thermal, etc...).

=S=

Lunatic


----------



## Jank (Mar 26, 2005)

RG Lunatic, you're one of thre smart birds in this place. Self taught or university? You too gemhorse.


----------



## trackend (Mar 26, 2005)

Beat you RG Concorde Im putting in a claim for the wrinkly of the site award.
Im 52 left school in 1968 at 15 with no Qualifications was a decorator for
! year, Screen Printer for ! year, Army for 3 years and have worked on the Railways for the last 32 years Im a technical officer on signalling equipment (sounds more than it actually is) but its a job. As far as WW2 interest goes I have always loved history. 
Favorite plane is the Stringbag and their crews because of the amazing things they did with totally out of date aircraft.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 26, 2005)

Jank said:


> RG Lunatic, you're one of thre smart birds in this place. Self taught or university? You too gemhorse.



Studied Economics, Political Science, Computer Science, Visual Arts (video), Philosphy and History in college. Learned a lot of math and physics on the job (still have big voids in this knowlege).

I didn't know what I wanted to do when I was in college, so I was not well focused. Seriously considering returning to get a Masters degree sometime in the next few years. Perhaps in a geology/power technologies field. I'm a huge fan of geo-thermal power, which I think is the best option for the future.

=S=

Lunatic


----------



## trackend (Mar 26, 2005)

Sounds like you enjoy your work RG 
Iv'e got 3 years before my mortgage is payed off then its a serious look at retirement and doing the things I want to do.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 26, 2005)

Aw, you make me sick!  
No, not really. I think the word I'm actually looking for is "jealous".


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 26, 2005)

I live near Duxford Museum in the Holiday's but I'm at uni up in Sheffield doing Biochemistry, I'm 19 and I got into this through building model kits, I'm almost up to 50 of them. My favourite plane's the Mossie (as if you couldn't guess that)


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 26, 2005)

Forgot to add what i did as a career - sorry!  

Started out as a radio, Tv video repair engineer, moved onto office equipment, microfilm document scanning image systems and building PC's installing networks i was the tech support for all of that too went all over europe... Sick of that now, which is why i'm after a total career change to something more worthwhile.


----------



## trackend (Mar 26, 2005)

Dont be like that Skim it,s goner be a tough old life  what with no more shift work or going on courses or recertification for this that and the other 
or having to attend yet another funeral of a work mate whos popped his clogs before his time I shall miss all that like a hole in the head .
Ive got plans to buy a place in Spain in the Costa Almeria theres a mountain range that backs onto the sea and the missus and I go there every year it has an average of 330 days of sunshine infact were off there in May (we rent a villa).
I also want to go back to vist the wifes cousin in Victoria BC. Last time we went I never did all the things I wanted too so next time im goner do Whale watching ,hitch a lift on the mail plane to Kamloops ect and land on the glacier. near Lake louis. 
Im sure your time will come Skim you didnt say if you have kids ours left home some years ago. all of a sudden our disposable income shot up it was great, the wife even treated herself to a little sports Coupe


----------



## polebrook351st (Mar 26, 2005)

well im 47 and live in michigan. i've loved warbirds for as long as i can remember. as you can see by my name my father flew out of polebrook england with the 351st bg on b-17's. he flew 35 missions as a navigator. this little hobby of mine drives my wife nuts, i have books,videos,prints diecast aircraft,all from ww2 including most flight sims. also my wife's uncle flew over 120 missions in p-47's with 57th fighter squadron. he also participated in the palm sunday massacre flying p-40's out of north africa. my occupation is sales and my wife does marketing. thanks.


----------



## trackend (Mar 26, 2005)

Its nice to know what the guys who post do and there conection if any with aircraft thanks for the info Pole


----------



## polebrook351st (Mar 26, 2005)

,sorry, also my favorite a/c is of course the 17 and fighters would be the 47,51,190,spit and typhoon,hell i love them all!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 26, 2005)

allot of people are struggling to pick a favourite......


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm 38 and was born and raised in Silicon Valley. I Attended U.C. Berkeley for undergraduate work in Political Science and Jurisprudence and then earmed a law degree at U.C. Davis. I practice at a law firm in Redwood City (near Oracle's headquarters).

As a little kid, I fell in love with the P-47. It was big, fast, rugged, heavily armed, reliable and able to absorb tremendous punishment. In short, it embodied everthing I admired in a fighter.

I really enjoy all of your contributions on this forum. I have learned a great deal and look forward to learning a great deal more.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 27, 2005)

My favorite is, without a doubt, the Messerschmitt Me-262 A-1a.

I'll post a short auto-bio later, it's late and I'm freezing... (My house is cold; it's not the weather)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 27, 2005)

GRG, how the heck can you be freezing? You're in southern California! 

Hey trackend, Spain sounds great! I've never been there. Your wife has cousins in Victoria, eh? I lived in Colwood for two years (just outside Victoria) and it's a great city. All of Vancouver Island is beautiful, but it's getting damned expensive nowadays! 
The BC interior is nice too, but I've never been to Kamloops.


----------



## trackend (Mar 27, 2005)

They where advertising trips on the mail seaplane Skim, by the Victoria harbour up to the various communities in the Kamloops area i thought it would be a nice way to look around and as ive never flown from water it would be a bit of fun too. 
All you guys seem to be very well educated makes me feel like a right plank (stupid). Skim you said that I made you jealous cause i was thinking of retiring but I can assure you Ive always admired people who can apply themselves in the academic field and getting a degree is no mean feat My wife spent two years doing hers and boy was I proud of her when she went too recieve it so well done you lot and keep up the good work you fellas who are studying. Its a bloody lot quick to climb the tree if you have a good eduction than the long route that I took.


----------



## toffigd (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm 23, live in Gdansk (where the II world war started), Poland, I study advertisement, earlier in artist class in my highschool, interested in aviation and shipping for a long time as I was still a kid. My favourite is... hmmm... well I like all II w.w. planes


----------



## hellmaker (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice to meet all the people posting here... hope I can learn more and more things from all you experienced guys... seems like I landed in the right place... Hope you gave me the landing clearence...


----------



## Gemhorse (Mar 27, 2005)

I feel it was a very inspired idea of Jank to put this up as a topic...it really engenders respect when we can all get to learn alittle of each other through this honourable interest of WWII Aviation....

Gemhorse


----------



## hellmaker (Mar 27, 2005)

Actually there are few people who share this pasion, but those who do are indeed special. My opinion si that they love WW2 aviation for what it meant, a great leap in aviation tehnology, rather than for what it's purpouse during the war has been...


----------



## Erich (Mar 27, 2005)

Ok I'll introduce myself as I have been watching this interesting thread unfold. First I am old enough to be everyones father on these forums.......  

second I have seen enough war but it has not been a deterent for me in my research for lost cousins on my mothers side. My interest actually stemmed from an uncle serving in the US infantry from Normandie till war's end and his findings of whom of the familie served in the German armed forces : 3 in the German Heer, 2 in the Luftwaffe, one a night fighter ace and Kommandeur and the other an Unteroffizier with only 3 missions with 5./JG 301 before he was KIA in November of 44. Over these many years when I was able to understand the events of the time in the early 1960's my passion unfolded and becuase of familie connections in Germany I was able and still am to have interviewed through phone, letter and by e-mail many German veterans as well as US veterans serving in then USAF.

In the process of co-authoring several books on the Luftwaffe air battles over the Reich and have helped other researchers from Germany put together their own personal works that have been published. I find a great honour in being asked.

hail from Oregon, USA, married to a blonde, green eyed, gorgeous babe', two kids, and two wonderful grand-daughters.

Always here to educate, and of course to learn from others......

Beste Grüße

Erich ~


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 27, 2005)

And that is why Erich is our god!  
Oooooooommmmmm!!


----------



## hellmaker (Mar 27, 2005)

Erich... Nonskimmer is right... I trully respect you for what you are, for what you have lived through, and for what your legasy is... 
I would respectfuly ask if you could give me the names of some of your books as I am intrested in reading them...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 27, 2005)

Well, I didn't actually mean that he's a _god_. 
A very knowledgeable man with an interesting family history, to be sure! 8)


...But not a god.


----------



## trackend (Mar 28, 2005)

Erich said:


> Ok I'll introduce myself as I have been watching this interesting thread unfold. First I am old enough to be everyones father on these forums.......
> 
> Thank gawd for that Erich I was getting worried  . Now I can pass the wrinkly award on to you.


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 28, 2005)

Its great to get to know people who have experienced, or are so knowlegable on a subject we all love.


----------



## hellmaker (Mar 28, 2005)

Indeed Nonskimmer... that is what I meant...right.. I just aprooved with your oppinion that he probably is the most experienced person here... I defanately am not...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Heh! That makes two of us friend.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 28, 2005)

cripps, babe, where are you, i need someone to call me a God as well please


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Well lanc, you're more of a cherub.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 28, 2005)

awww thanks my little skimmer.........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Alright, now I'm uncomfortable.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2005)

Okay well here is the long awaited history of "Der Adler...." 

Drum Roll Please.....

Naw just kidding.

Anyways, I will be 25 this year. I was born in Bad Kreuznach, Germany to a German mother and an Austrian who was adopted by an American family. My father was in the US Army. I have held German and US citizenship, and lived all but 5 years in Germany. I have always loved History which is why I am working on a Major in History. My love for History (especially 20th century European) and Aviation (My father flew UH-1H Hueys for the Army) got me into Warbirds and basically Aviation in general. I do some private flying in my spare time (mostly Cessnas) and I am currently in the US Army as a UH-60L Blackhawk Crewchief, doing what I love flying Blackhawks. I am married to a lovely German woman and currently live in Ansbach, Germany with my wife, cat, fish, 3 girbles and pet snake. TA DA, Thankyou for your time and I love you all!

P.S. For those who care and have not seen a pic of me in other threads heres mine again.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Three gerbils and a snake, huh? Handy.


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Mar 28, 2005)

Dr. Evil asked me to post his childhood background as well. 
----------






"The details of my life are quite inconsequential. Let's see, where do I begin? My father was a relentlessly self-improving boulangerie owner from Belgium with low grade narcolepsy and a penchant for buggery. My mother was a fifteen year old French prostitute named Chloe with webbed feet. My father would womanize, he would drink, he would make outrageous claims like he invented the question mark. Some times he would accuse chestnuts of being lazy, the sort of general malaise that only the genius possess and the insane lament. 

My childhood was typical, summers in Rangoon, luge lessons. In the spring we'd make meat helmets. When I was insolent I was placed in a burlap bag and beaten with reeds, pretty standard really. At the age of 12 I received my first scribe. At the age of fourteen, a Zoroastrian woman named Vilma ritualistically shaved my testicles. There really is nothing like a shorn scrotum, it's breathtaking, I suggest you try it."


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Three gerbils and a snake, huh? Handy.



Yeah but my wife would kill me if I ever fed them to Pandora.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 29, 2005)

Ohhh.. it is hard to restrain myself from making a Gerble joke.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 29, 2005)

Hmm...

First off, I am NOT German or Italian, as my username and flag/location suggest.

Anyways, I'm thirteen, starting high school in September, live (and was born) in Torrance, California. Both parents are Brazilian, with a bit of Portuguese mixed in, but fairly distant. Speak and write Portuguese fluently, am learning _Deutsch_. I've been into aviation for a while, but my love of WWII aviation and general history has come more recently, as I used to be into modern military aircraft, particularly those of Russian origin. Oh yeah, I heart European automobiles and want a 1993-1994 Jaguar XJ12 in Gold with Champagne interior for my first car. 

Intend to learn aeronautical engineering and things of the sort in college, whenever that comes around - we'll see what comes my way.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 29, 2005)

Genetic or Bio-engineering kid! It's the future. Why build an aircraft? Figure out how to grow one!

8) 

Lunatic


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 29, 2005)

Somebody told me that, but I could care less about it.
I much prefer mechanics over biology, anyways...

I feel the only things to be tampered with genetically are viruses, or in extreme cases, severly damaged human cells...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 29, 2005)

As an added note, working with the "genetics" of aircraft is much prettier. 

"DNA" of an airplane.




Source

Human DNA.




Source.



Photo sources are in there, you just have to find them.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 29, 2005)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> Somebody told me that, but I could care less about it.
> I much prefer mechanics over biology, anyways...
> 
> I feel the only things to be tampered with genetically are viruses, or in extreme cases, severly damaged human cells...



Well, when you get into it you are going to see that it's all math anyway, whichever way you turn.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 29, 2005)

Math and physics.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 29, 2005)

In the end physics is just a branch of mathematics


----------



## hellmaker (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey man... Picture this... An Airplane who could bleed, who could feel pain... an airplane WHO... not which... Damn... that's odd... He'd say: "You want me up there where everybody shoots at me??? Hell No... If you like flying that much, you do it on your own, man. I ain't going up there. Just let me chill down here. I wanna LIVE... "


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 29, 2005)

talk about useless...........

sounds like something the canadians would blow all their budget on.......


----------



## toffigd (Mar 29, 2005)

yeah, let's close this topic


----------



## hellmaker (Mar 29, 2005)

Might be... might be...


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 29, 2005)

Biochemistry is much more interesting than aircraft design, I get to kill bacteria with viruses in my practicals


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 29, 2005)

*sigh*  Ahhh, dear ol' misguided lanc.
Bio-mechanical aircraft are far, _far_ beyond the aspirations of the Canadian government. Unless they're used and cheap.

_That's_ how _we_ do business! 



(God, I'm so depressed.  )


----------



## hellmaker (Mar 29, 2005)

Come on Non... we were only kiddin


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh, I know. 
Unfortunately I wasn't.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## Andrew (Mar 30, 2005)

I was born in Hounslow Middlesex in 1963, Moved to Slough Buckinghamshire in 1965, due to County Boundary changes in 1972, Slough became part of Berkshire, I work for a small computer company in Marlow Buckinghamshire. My parents use to take me to a lot of Airshows, and I remember being thrilled by the sound of a Rolls Royce Merlin, I still love the sound of a Merlin. I am also involved in Railway Preservation, and when I can I get down to Didcot Railway Centre, and work weekends there. I also drive this at Didcot






A Great Western Diesel Railcar built in 1940 with 2 X AEC Diesel Engines


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 30, 2005)

Nice pic!

Why close the topic there?


----------



## Andrew (Mar 30, 2005)

Off Topic

http://www.greatwestern.org.uk/aec3.htm

This is a brief history of the batch of Railcars that include No 22 at Didcot


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 30, 2005)

We get off topic a lot here dont worry.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 30, 2005)

You think _this_ is off topic? You ain't seen nothin' yet!


----------



## hellmaker (Mar 30, 2005)

Let's see what you got...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 30, 2005)

Uhhh, well...nothing at the moment, I was just being smart-alecky.  

I know, I know. I wouldn't have thought it of me either.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 31, 2005)

truest me, i've been on this site right from the beggining, i'm the veteran of the site, and we have gone seriously off topic at times..........


----------



## hellmaker (Mar 31, 2005)

Ok "veteran"...  show us what you got...


----------



## trackend (Mar 31, 2005)

Dont be rude


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 31, 2005)

oh don't worry he's not the first person to say that to me............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 31, 2005)

Just give him time and he will see how much it goes off topic. We will discuss the Me-262 and then 3 posts later start talking about our favorite pizza.


----------



## toffigd (Mar 31, 2005)

c'mon, is there really no relativness beetwen pizza and schwalbe?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 31, 2005)

Well they are both great!


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 31, 2005)

Man Bites into a pizza finds an Me262 Undercarriage leg??? - Whats your favourite topping????


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 31, 2005)

Cheese, Squid, Muscles, Oysters, and ham!


----------



## toffigd (Mar 31, 2005)

squid... bleeeh... I say a lot of cheese, onion and tuna!  and of course hot'n'spicy


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 31, 2005)

To be totally honest, I DON'T LIKE PIZZA!!  

Or Curry.  

I don't mind the occasional chinese meal though!


----------



## hellmaker (Mar 31, 2005)

Make mine with Mushrooms, Ham, Tomat, Parmezan, a bit of onion(just a bit )... 
PS... Lanc...I was only kiddin... Don't mind me...


----------



## JCS (Mar 31, 2005)

To be honest, I cant stand any toppings on pizza (pepperoni being the one and only exception)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 1, 2005)

pepperoni is the greatest pizza topping ever!!!..........


----------



## Concorde247 (Apr 1, 2005)

YUK - give me fish chips anytime!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 1, 2005)

fish and chips on a pizza


----------



## Concorde247 (Apr 1, 2005)

SACRILLAGE!!!!!!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 1, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> fish and chips on a pizza


And you call yourself an Englishman!


----------



## toffigd (Apr 1, 2005)

so maybe instead of five o'clock English tea - five o'clock English pizza?


----------



## Concorde247 (Apr 1, 2005)

god forbid!!!!


----------



## hellmaker (Apr 1, 2005)

Hey... That's not true... You can have tea at any hour... now turned to pizza


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 1, 2005)

you don't joke about replacing an englishman's tea...........


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Apr 1, 2005)

All this talk of eating junk food has me feeling like going out and buying a good set of pliers.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2005142569,00.html


----------



## Concorde247 (Apr 1, 2005)

I've pulled the odd tooth out before but never SEVEN!!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 2, 2005)

ouch!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 2, 2005)

A good Pizza Fruti Dimari!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 5, 2005)

The names Thorn, Daniel Thorn, licence to, er...we'll come back to that  Approaching half way in my GSCE Courses, go to Launceston College in Cornwall (Or 'Hell' as I like to call it') I have a girlfriend (Helen) who lives in Weston-Super-Mare, I have no brothers or sisters (Go me!) but I do have a dog who follows me everywhere (including the bathroom...*shudder*). Cars are my primary passion, with music as my second and planes as my 3rd. The lanc is resonsible for my warbird interest, and I like to think im Italian 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 6, 2005)

but he's not..........

any of the above...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 6, 2005)

Its all true...what have I lied about there?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 6, 2005)

the fact that you think you're italian, you never act like an italian.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 6, 2005)

I can run fast...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 6, 2005)

And he has funky hair!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 6, 2005)

Sure do! Actually today my hair is more in the style of a perm.


----------



## hellmaker (Apr 7, 2005)

Question: Why Italian CC... ???


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

it's the only nation who's people he is not threatend by..................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 7, 2005)

Because they are gods among nations.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 7, 2005)

I don't know about that, but they do have better food than England!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 7, 2005)

Sure do!


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 7, 2005)

Can't beat bacon and egg for breakfast though


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 7, 2005)

Ugh, Egg is sick!

Rather have a bowl of cereal


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 7, 2005)

You're kidding me! A full english is amazing (I'll pass on the beans though)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 7, 2005)

Give me a full english and ill only eat the bacon and sausages 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

i love full english breakfasts..........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 7, 2005)

Me too. If you listen carefully, you can almost hear the ol' arteries slam shut!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

i wont eat egg though i hate egg.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 7, 2005)

I hate the after effects of egg too...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

i wouldn't know owing to the fact i've never really eaten any...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 7, 2005)

Me neither, but my dad eats plenty of eggs, and well, say no more.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

i can't believe we're actually agreeing on something, this just aint right, quick, say something i'll dissagree with..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 7, 2005)

I have superior hands to you...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

in what sence do you mean "superior"..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 7, 2005)

They look better.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

i actually have rather good looking hands.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 7, 2005)

I have very soft, smooth skin on my hands, with bulgy veins.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

whereas i have rugged, manly hands........


----------



## Maestro (Apr 7, 2005)

Damn ! I can't beleive what I'm reading... Talking about _nice hands_ ?!?!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeah, next they'll be doing each other's hair.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

what and deprive you of that honour...........

strangely enough the other day on a walk on dartmoor we were discussing "erotic hair platting" and i had two girls ask if they could plat my hair eroticlly, and yes my hair is that long..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 7, 2005)

Having my hair cut tomorrow 8) Fed up of looking like this  (Minus the blondeness, of course)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

CC i had my hair cut on tuesday................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 7, 2005)

Ill say it again



Bet it isnt noticable though...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

nope not at all 

i just had the split ends taken off and it's been layered slightly more............


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 7, 2005)

See Maestro? I told ya.


----------



## Maestro (Apr 7, 2005)

Once again, you were right, my friend.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 7, 2005)

Im gonna have mine trimmed a bit, but leave the sides a bit thicker. Tidy up the fringe and the top a bit so I can have it all sweeping back behind my ears 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

the worst part is it's actually true...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 7, 2005)

I want a Steve Mcqueen in Le Mans hairdo...






8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

i don't think it'd suit you..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 7, 2005)

Who cares? Retro hair rocks 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 7, 2005)

evangilder said:


> I don't know about that, but they do have better food than England!



That is true but I love a good English Breakfast.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 7, 2005)

Surely any breakfast eaten in or cooked in England is an English breakfast?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 7, 2005)

Well personally I like American breakfasts better.


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Apr 7, 2005)

There's Nothing like a big American breakfast. Buttered pancakes ... with syrup ... eggs ... bacon ... sausage ... Oh my God, I think I'm having an orgasm! 

The British mouth, with it's inferior teeth, is simply incapable of high preformance mastication for extended periods of time which the consumption of this fare requires.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 8, 2005)

Funny though, I think thereare actually not many Americans where I live that have time for breakfast. But then, I am at work at 6:00 AM. I grab a cup of coffee and dash out.

Thanks for getting things out of the "girlie talk", Adler.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 8, 2005)

hey it wasn't girly talk, i thought you guys might be interested to hear about my split ends..........


----------



## evangilder (Apr 8, 2005)

Nope.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 8, 2005)

shame they were quite nice split ends, are you sure??


----------



## evangilder (Apr 8, 2005)

Yep, I am sure. If I wanted to hear about split ends, I'd go with my wife to the beauty shop!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 8, 2005)

Just had my hair done, and a fine looking barnet it is too 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 10, 2005)

DAVIDICUS said:


> There's Nothing like a big American breakfast. Buttered pancakes ... with syrup ... eggs ... bacon ... sausage ... Oh my God, I think I'm having an orgasm!
> 
> The British mouth, with it's inferior teeth, is simply incapable of high preformance mastication for extended periods of time which the consumption of this fare requires.



A great American Breakfast: 3 Scrambled Eggs, Busquits and Brown Gravy, Bacon, and Grits with melted cheese.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 10, 2005)

Mmmmm, grits!  
I first had 'em in Louisiana. I love 'em!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 10, 2005)

Grits as in council grit thats put on the road when its icy?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 10, 2005)

Only much tastier!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 10, 2005)

Pah, I doubt that


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 10, 2005)

Grits are great especially with butter and some melted cheese!


----------



## trackend (Apr 10, 2005)

DAVIDICUS said:


> There's Nothing like a big American breakfast. Buttered pancakes ... with syrup ... eggs ... bacon ... sausage ... Oh my God, I think I'm having an orgasm!
> 
> The British mouth, with it's inferior teeth, is simply incapable of high performance mastication for extended periods of time which the consumption of this fare requires.



Masticating is perfectly normal Dave but not at the breakfast table .
How can British teeth be inferior we don't have any, by breeding out the need for teeth we have saved the world from fluoride pollution.

I always like the US breakfast apart from the streaky bacon bloody hell even American braced, capped and bleached gnashers have there work cut out gnawing there way through that boot leather. 
Normally I take a set of Ex WD case hardened battle teeth to the States just for that sole purpose.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 10, 2005)

Why not put it in the blender and have a Bacon smoothie?


----------



## trackend (Apr 10, 2005)

I don't think they make blenders that tough do they CC
Have you noticed how the sales pitch has changed the name from baby food to smoothie.


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Apr 11, 2005)

Trackend said, "Masticating is perfectly normal Dave but not at the breakfast table."

In light of the prevailing state of British dental hygiene I can understand why "masticating" aka "chewing" isn't normal at the breakfast table.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 11, 2005)

Im dying for a bit of mastication right now


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm having a blast on this site - its really neat to see so many enthusiast from all over the world!

I've been in love with aviation since the age of four - P-38 and F-86 were my favorite aircraft. I've been in the aviation business for 28 years and worked for Lockheed, Boeing and Northrop, to name a few. I also spent 8 years in the US Naval reserve as a P-3 engine mechanic. Currently I work at the US Air Force Academy. I learned how to fly about 12 years ago and am also a part time flight instructor. I had the opportunity to fly in such aircraft as an F-4, T-33, MiG-15UTI, Fouga, UH-1H and L-29 Delfin. Last month I got to fly the L-29 from the front seat and am hoping to get my LOA so I could fly it solo. I also fly a bunch of GA airplanes (C-172, 182s, AKA bugsmashers).

I really appreciate the opportunity to join this site!

Sincerely,

FLYBOYJ


----------



## evangilder (Apr 11, 2005)

Welcome aboard, Flyboy.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 11, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Welcome aboard, Flyboy.



Thanks!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 11, 2005)

Nice shot! We have a couple of L-39 Albatross trainers down at Camarillo that have flown on several occasions. I think they have been flying with the Navy as they often are armed with inert missiles. Are the L-29s part of miltary training, or private owned?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 11, 2005)

Privately Owned - These guys call them selfs the "Thunder Delfins." They do a lot of precision formation stuff, They'll be at Gullespi at the end of the month.

Worked on L-39s - nice airplanes, designed a lot different from the usual east bloc stuff, but they aren't that much faster than an L-29. My father in law flies with these guys once and awhile, he gives check-outs in both L-29s and 39s.


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Apr 11, 2005)

Cheddar said, "_Im dying for a bit of mastication right now_."

I think you're confusing the word "masterbation" with "mastication."


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 11, 2005)

No im not 8) But seeing as the two words are very similar, it could have a slightly humourous edge  I mea, do you _really_ think I would announce on here if I wanted to go off and fight the purple headed warrior?   


Nice shots BTW Flyboy and welcome to the site! 8)


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Apr 11, 2005)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 11, 2005)

yeah sounds like you've got allot to bring to the site flyboy........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 11, 2005)

It certainly does. Welcome.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 11, 2005)

THANKS GUYS, HOPE TO CONTRIBUTE GREATLY!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 12, 2005)

man you look like les..........

and try and refrain from exessive caps locking, it's not good for CC's problem


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 12, 2005)

He doesnt look like les...

Nothing wrong with Caps


----------



## BombTaxi (Apr 12, 2005)

Spose I'll join join in the fun  I'm 21, a final year history and philosophy major at Lancaster Uni in the UK. Im planning to do my MA next year, then get a job of some description...unless they fund me for a PhD  
Ive been into aviation ever since I can remeber. My Grandad was an RAFVR flying instructor on Chipmunks. he showed me his old leather helmet and pilots notes for the Harvard and Chipmunk, and that was it, I was hooked! 
When Im not studying or flightsimming, I can generally be found in a bar somewhere on campus, although I also do a lot of stuff with the university thatre group as a stage manager and general purpose techiee/dogsbody


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 12, 2005)

Who is Les?!?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 12, 2005)

An old member of the site who is an ex US Navy SEAL, seems to have gone now though


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 12, 2005)

shame.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 12, 2005)

Indeed


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 12, 2005)

WELCOME BOMB TAXI!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 12, 2005)

he's been around for a while


----------



## BombTaxi (Apr 12, 2005)

Yeh, Im a part timer  Been away for a month tho, good to get back and chew the fat with you guys again!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 12, 2005)

well that's not a very staple diet is it.........


----------



## BombTaxi (Apr 12, 2005)

Im a student, cant afford none of that meat stuff


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 12, 2005)

I LOOK LIKE A SEAL?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 12, 2005)

Nah, les had a bit more hair than that.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 12, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Nah, les had a bit more hair than that.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 12, 2005)

Similar arrangement of facial hair though


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 14, 2005)

Welcome Flyboy.

Does anyone know what happened to Les?


----------



## evangilder (Apr 14, 2005)

He upgraded his machine and was having problem with the site. He said it was really slow when he accessed it, last time I messaged him. He hasn't been back since. I hope everythingg is alright with him


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 14, 2005)

So do I.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 14, 2005)

He posted his website here a while back. I will have to see is I can find it again and drop him an e-mail.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 14, 2005)

Yeah I would love to see his website.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 14, 2005)

His website is here:
http://geocities.com/lesofprimus/

It's really funny, he has sent a couple of funny pics in e-mail and it wasn't until I looked at his website again that I realized the e-mails were from Les! I dropped him a note to say hi and let him know you were asking about him as well.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 14, 2005)

*GREAT STUFF - I'VE BEEN LOOKING FOR THE HELICOPTER ONE - THANKS!*


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 14, 2005)

evangilder said:


> He upgraded his machine and was having problem with the site. He said it was really slow when he accessed it, last time I messaged him. He hasn't been back since. I hope everythingg is alright with him


And here I was thinking maybe he'd been called back to the SEALs for some special op, or something. 

Seriously though, I hope things are good with him.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 15, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> *GREAT STUFF - I'VE BEEN LOOKING FOR THE HELICOPTER ONE - THANKS!*



What helicopter one?


----------



## evangilder (Apr 15, 2005)

I heard back from Les. He is doing alright, but after his last computer upgrade, his machine has become a dog. I gave him a couple of suggestions to try and he may be doing an upgrade again. I let him know everyone said hello. He misses being here, so hopefully he will be back soon.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 15, 2005)

Cool thanks.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 15, 2005)

did he mention me


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 15, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> FLYBOYJ said:
> 
> 
> > *GREAT STUFF - I'VE BEEN LOOKING FOR THE HELICOPTER ONE - THANKS!*
> ...



I think he has a clip of a guy who jumps into a Schwitzer 300 helicopter and tries to fly it (he thinks because he could fly an airplane, he could fly a helicopter). He learns quickly the two are very different!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 15, 2005)

evangilder said:


> I heard back from Les. He is doing alright, but after his last computer upgrade, his machine has become a dog. I gave him a couple of suggestions to try and he may be doing an upgrade again. I let him know everyone said hello. He misses being here, so hopefully he will be back soon.


Well, it's good to know he's alive and well anyway.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 16, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> DerAdlerIstGelandet said:
> 
> 
> > FLYBOYJ said:
> ...



That is very true.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 16, 2005)

Talkin about me behind my back??? I'll double tap all ur asses..........

Computer aint a dog really, just with message boards.. Took 1 minute to load this page.......

Very frustrating....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 17, 2005)

Jeez, even when I was on dial up 1 minute woulda pissed me off...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 17, 2005)

Welcome back Les.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 17, 2005)

guten tag!!

yes, i've gone internation now...........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 18, 2005)

Sehr gut Lanc!


----------

